# Ladder On Outback



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Those sales people BA**ARDS told me that you could walk on the roof. So did the Keystone reps. I guess anything to make the sale.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Technically you can walk on it but you really don't want to hold a dance up there. If you wanted to use the roof as a viewing deck for a NASCAR race I could see where you would be upset but if you are just wanting easy access for maintenance, then just buy a good collapsible ladder and go up there when you need to.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sacmetrofire,

Unfortunately, there are those types of salesmen out there.







I'm sure he'll tell you, "well, that depends on your definition of 'walk on' is...."









Were you wanting to go up there for maintenance or other reasons? Fortunately, your TT has lots of storage places inside.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

you CAN walk up there -- just not stay up there or put a chair or anything -- technically they didn't lie to you they just mislead you...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Unless something has changed the Outback doesn't recommend walking on your trailer. The FAQ on their websites states that several Keystone campers do allow it, however the Outback isn't one of them. This maybe a CYA statement though.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, I am looking at installing the Maxx Air vent covers in the near future, and was a little skeptical about getting up there myself. Of course being 225LBs doesn't help the matter any either!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sacmetrofire said:


> Those sales people . . . told me that you could walk on the roof. So did the Keystone reps. I guess anything to make the sale.
> [snapback]59614[/snapback]​


I was told I could walk on the roof also. This, while the sales rep was looking right at me. Picture it. I'm 6'5 and weigh 265 pounds, and he tells me I can walk on the roof. I laughed at him and he said, "No, really." You have to take things like this with a grain of salt, which basically means - DON'T BELIEVE THEM!









It's like Tylenol. The directions read, "Take two for pain." That is based on an individual of average weight - say, 150 lbs. Well I weigh 265, so I take three or four with no problem. Can you walk on the roof? Sure! If you weigh 140 lbs and distribute your weight or only walk on the ridges of the roof truss. Can I walk on the roof? No way!

The Outback has a "Truly all aluminum structure with a patented one-piece galvanized steel roof truss!" (We won't discuss the lack of proper punctuation) I guess this is why they claim you can walk on the roof. What the sales reps fail to mention when they tell you this is that the sheathing is only quarter-inch plywood. That's what the roof of my Layton was covered with. The average TT has a quarter-inch roof to keep the weight down, so I would be very suprised if the Outback roof was thicker.

I cut a new vent into my Layton when I discovered the 1/4" plywood, at which I was shocked. I checked around and found that was standard practice. At any rate, I do all of my roof work from a ladder set up next to the TT. If there is something I can't reach, I place a piece of 1/2" plywood down to span several ribs of the roof truss to distribute the weight and still only lay on it with my lower body hanging over the side. I wouldn't suggest "walking" on the roof for anything. I take the few extra seconds to climb down the ladder and move it so I can reach the next screw, or whatever.

Crawfish asked if mods will void a warranty. I imagine that a leg dangling through the roof into the TT would be considered a warranty voider.
















Just my 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Yeah, I am looking at installing the Maxx Air vent covers in the near future, and was a little skeptical about getting up there myself.Â Of course being 225LBs doesn't help the matter any either!
> [snapback]59637[/snapback]​


I am the same weight and have been on the roof multiple times already. I installed 2 Maxx-air vents and put the air conditioner cover on for winter. Also checked out all the seam sealer while I was up there. Just wear soft soled shoes and tread lightly, preferably on the rafters.

No big deal.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

.......and forgot to mention that there were already footprints on the roof before I got up there.

I assume a tech from the dealership was up there inspecting before my PDI.







Yeah right!!!

Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

my trailer came with a ladder installed, we use it to hold our bikes when traveling.

At 275 there is no way I'm going to try the roof, but my wife goes up there all the time.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm 6'3 and 225. I got up on mine and installed a Maxair vent cover. Went fine. Be careful where you tread. I stayed on knees, butt and palms and had wife on standby with phone and fingers ready on 911.








I guess soon I'll get back up there and inspect for cracks in the sealant. Not particularily fond of that, but not fond of leaks in the camper either.
Mark


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> there were already footprints on the roof before I got up there.[snapback]59659[/snapback]​


Mine too. In my case, the sneaker print was pressed into the roof material, so I assume it was done during manufacturing.

Ed


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Sacmetrofire said:
> 
> 
> > Those sales people . . . told me that you could walk on the roof. So did the Keystone reps. I guess anything to make the sale.
> ...


Don't feel bad -- my sales guy told me that I could tow my TT with my Xterra!!

Whatever it takes to make the sale!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Man I think I need to eat more







You boys big, at 5'-8" I feel small


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> You boys big, at 5'-8" I feel small


I thought I was small @ 5'9" 150









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Next to Shaquile O Neal,







I feel [email protected] 6 3 and 265


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Man I think I need to eat more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you should see my big sister.


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Sacmetrofire,
> 
> Unfortunately, there are those types of salesmen out there.
> 
> ...


For washing etc


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > You boys big, at 5'-8" I feel small
> 
> 
> I thought I was small @ 5'9" 150
> ...


Well I feel better Mike with Moose and Dougdogs coming in with those weights, but like they said, I definitely wouldn't try getting on the roof at that weight, I am skeptical enough at 225, but Steve made me feel a little better about it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Man I think I need to eat more
> ...


LOL









Thor


----------

